# Need opinion RE rally IIs



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys! So, I found a guy that would like to trade his Rally IIs 14x6 from his 69 Firebird for my 15x7s and 15x6s straight across. Could someone look at the pic and tell me if I'm doing good? Also, his Firebird has disc brakes on the front and mine are drum. Am I correct in saying that they'll work on my drum brakes? I don't know the code only that they were stock for his vehicle.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. Looks rusty, but usable after sandblasting and painting. The main thing to look for is wallowed out or oversized lug holes in the rims: unsafe. This one looks OK there. Why trade the 15's off? I would be more inclined to keep the ones you have, even though 14's are stock. No problems with bolteing them up: if they fit a disc car, they'll fit a drum car easily. It's when you try to put some early rims on disc cars, the rim hits the brake caliper. Drum cars don't have calipers. Keep us posted, and how's about a picture of your CAR?
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,
Sometimes I get in such a hurry! That was a pic of the spare.....here's a pic of the set.
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They look pretty good. They're early '70's by the look of the trim rings and center caps. You'll need the earlier trim rings (square shouldered) and the correct black center caps. ($$$) nowadays, unless you can find some good used. I paid $18 apiece for NOS GM center caps for my '67 in 1993 from AMEs and thought THAT was high.....they're about $100 a pop now. You'll need the red-topped lug nuts too. I just put some on mine last year, and I should have done it years ago. They really set the wheels off. Go for it. Those rims look better than most, at least to me.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

stick with you 15s. 14 tires are getting harder to find. i have 14 nows and i am looking for 15s


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

auburnconsulting said:


> stick with you 15s. 14 tires are getting harder to find. i have 14 nows and i am looking for 15s


:agree especially if your 15's are in equal condition. I'm changing all my 14 inch cars over to 15's too.


----------

